# Can This Be A Show Quality Betta?



## Bettakid (May 1, 2016)

This is the link for my betta. 
https://youtu.be/NHpmeLpYiAg


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Is it the one in the profile picture?

I see (pros)

D Cadual
Even Butterfly Band
Smooth Topline

Cons:
Loong Anal
Can't see the amount of rays he has. Are they even?
Can't see the ventrals.


----------



## Bettakid (May 1, 2016)

It's the one in the video


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

He's super nice.

Pros: Nice, flowing fins. No stubby first Ray on the dorsal, short anal. Smooth top line, no split vents.

Cons: Uneven butterfly band.

It's kinda hard to tell from the video.


----------



## Bettakid (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

You should take a picture, it may be clearer than a video. It also helps to see faults and qualities if you can get a still shot of the betta.


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

I think he's quiet good for breeding as a showfish. do you have a nice lady for him?? That's also important and sometimes girls can get some faults out of him.
I shure would give it a shot. But it could also go the other way around, that it also could be a big disappointment, it's possible. But breeding showfish is never going over a smooth path . Just give it a go and there could be stunners coming out. If you don't try it you never know.

also I do breed hmbf for years and participate in Ibc and B4all shows in Europe. In both shows I win with hmbf.
You always can try it, also to develop your own eye for showfish. We have to start all somewhere, and I even start with showing VT in 2008. 
Wish you much luck


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

He has very nice finnage, not perfect, but very nice. His anal fin is a little long, but the caudal is a beautiful D and the dorsal reaches all the way up to the top of the caudal. His coloring is also beautiful, even rays. I couldn't tell from the video, but it looks like his ventrals could be a wee bit longer, but yes, I think there's potential there.


----------



## sreedoohum (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow, nice :wink3:
บาคาร่าออนไลน์


----------

